#  Alternativmedizin >   Fenchelhonig gegen Erkältung? >

## Sannelise

Hallo, ich habe letztens gelesen, dass es Fenchelhonig als Naturmittel gegen Erkältungsbeschwerden gibt. Hat da jemand hier in der Runde Erfahrungen mitgemacht? Wirkt dieser Honig wirklich? Viele Grüße

----------


## josie

Hallo Sannelise!
Du kannst zumindest nichts "kaputt" machen damit, ich habe es schon ausprobiert. Meine Erfahrung ist, daß es am besten ist, wenn man in der Erkältungszeit den Fenchelhonig schon vorbeugende einsetzt, z.B. den Tee damit süßt. 
Eine dicke Erkältung wird man damit auch nicht schneller los.
Es gilt ja das Sprichwort, ein Schnupfen/Erkältung dauert mit und ohne Medis 7 Tage!
Du kannst dir z.B. im Bioladen eine Ingwerwurzel kaufen und diese in kleine Scheiben schneiden und mit gekochtem Wasser übergießen und dann trinken, süßen kannst Du dann mit Fenchelhonig!
LG Josie

----------


## Mimimola

Ich tue mir auch generell Fenchelhonig in die Milch und in den Tee im Winter und es ist stets sehr wohltuend. Ich habe auch schon gelesen, dass der sich positiv auswirken soll bei Beschwerden. Also verkehrt machen kannst du damit nichts. Außerdem hilft gegen Erkältung auch heiße Zitrone!

----------


## ilmare

Ich habe auch immer fenchelhonig daheim. Finde den auch einfach sehr angenehm, wenn der hals vom ganzen Husten weh tut und der sich dann "dadrüber legt" und der Hals erst mal nicht mehr weh tut.

----------


## anker

Fenchelhonig ist auf jeden Fall wirksam bei Erkältungskrankheiten. Aber es sollte wirklich Honig sein und nicht Zucker!! Das schreibe ich, weil viele Honigarten mehr Zucker als Honig enthalten.
Honig enthält nachweislich entzündungshemmende Stoffe. Fenchel wirkt leicht entrkrampfend, wirkt leicht regulierend auf Schleimhäute. Zudem ist nachgewiesen, dass frei verkäufliche,apothekenpflichtige Hustensäfte genauso un/wirksam bei Reizhusten sind wie beispielsweise Honig. Nur ist dieser ist natürlich und im Vergleich dann auch etwas günstiger, sowie wohlschmeckender.
lg

----------


## Krelilli

Sehr interessant. Vielen Dank!

----------


## peggi

Ich habe im Winter auch immer Fenchelhonig zu hause. Außerdem viel Tee trinken, wirkt auch immer :Smiley:  Demnächst geht ja wieder los mit der kalten Jahreszeit  :Zwinker:

----------

